# Can anyone Identify these Bindings?



## BeanoNYC (Dec 24, 2007)

Got some used skis on Ebay and am awaiting delivery.  They're obviously demos bindings, but trying to figure out what kind.  I'm thinking Hawkshot or another tech may be able to help.  Questions to follow after identification.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks like some sort of Tyrolia binding to me, but then again I don't really know what I'm talking about either...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 24, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Looks like some sort of Tyrolia binding to me, but then again I don't really know what I'm talking about either...



I'm hoping they are the Tyrolia railflex demos that are adjustable forward and back.  If not, then I hope  they are mounted back as I don't intend on using these in the park.  They seem to be mounted farther back though.

another look:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 24, 2007)

I don't know if they're railflex (don't look it to me), but they're definitely demo bindings with adjustable heel and toe pieces.  You should be able to get some amount of fore and aft adjustment as long your BSL is in the middle of their adjustment.  I have some demos on a pair of skis, but my BSL requires the toe to be all the way forward for my boot to fit so I have no fore adjustment to play with but I'm pretty sure I could move the toe back to set the boot more aft if I wanted too..


----------



## andyzee (Dec 24, 2007)

Tyrolia was my guess as well.


----------



## thinnmann (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks a lot like these that are on my Blizzard Sigma SL's (3rd from left).  Tyrolia demos SP120, DIN 4-12.  Mine are on a riser.  Both the toe and heel pieces adjust.  The toe position changes when you set the middle calibrations to your boot sole length by sliding that gray colored plastic piece towards the right.  The heel slides and sets by simply grabbing a thumb & forefinger lever under the moving part, no tools needed.  What was your winning bid?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 24, 2007)

thinnmann said:


> Looks a lot like these that are on my Blizzard Sigma SL's (3rd from left).  Tyrolia demos SP120, DIN 4-12.  Mine are on a riser.  Both the toe and heel pieces adjust.  The toe position changes when you set the middle calibrations to your boot sole length by sliding that gray colored plastic piece towards the right.  The heel slides and sets by simply grabbing a thumb & forefinger lever under the moving part, no tools needed.  What was your winning bid?



I think we have a winner.  I found a pdf of the tyrolia tech manual online and that really confirms it.  Thanks.  Winning bid was 250.  These don't adjust fore and aft, though...do they?


----------



## andyzee (Dec 24, 2007)

You turning into a jibber?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 24, 2007)

andyzee said:


> You turning into a jibber?




Nah...just wanted something wider and more playful.  Demoed a pair a week ago in the powder and loved them.  More forgiving than my ac3's, for sure.  Upon further inspection, I think they're the sp130's (grey casing as opposed to black)


----------



## thinnmann (Dec 24, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> I think we have a winner.  I found a pdf of the tyrolia tech manual online and that really confirms it.  Thanks.  Winning bid was 250.  These don't adjust fore and aft, though...do they?



$250 - not bad.  Being severely cheap, I try to keep eBay buys under $200 for _new _stuff....

Yes, both toe and heel pieces are adjustable.  You can use the suggested position or play around with your BOF/centering point if you want.


----------



## thinnmann (Dec 24, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Nah...just wanted something wider and more playful.  Demoed a pair a week ago in the powder and loved them.  More forgiving than my ac3's, for sure.  Upon further inspection, I think they're the sp130's (grey casing as opposed to black)



130's might give you one higher DIN setting.  Seems like binding numbers often match the DIN range lately.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 24, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Nah...just wanted something wider and more playful. Demoed a pair a week ago in the powder and loved them. More forgiving than my ac3's, for sure. Upon further inspection, I think they're the sp130's (grey casing as opposed to black)


 
Me thinks he's got it:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 24, 2007)

thinnmann said:


> $250 - not bad.  Being severely cheap, I try to keep eBay buys under $200 for _new _stuff....
> 
> Yes, both toe and heel pieces are adjustable.  You can use the suggested position or play around with your BOF/centering point if you want.



Thanks for all the help...yeah $250 was my limit.  I actually thought I was going to be outbid. I was hoping to come closer to 200, but I hadn't seen any PE's in 169 go for less. They were free of any major damage too.   Besides I just sold a pair of skis I never use on Ebay a few days before for 150, so I look at it as a $100 exchange.  When I get them, I'll let you know for sure.  I may need you to hold my hand on the adjustments, even though I just downloaded the instruction manual.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 24, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Me thinks he's got it:



Wow...those are attached to some planks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andyzee (Dec 24, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Wow...those are attached to some planks!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Hitting the egg nog a bit early are we?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 24, 2007)

thinnmann said:


> 130's might give you one higher DIN setting.  Seems like binding numbers often match the DIN range lately.



As per the tech manual, you are correct, sir.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 24, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Hitting the egg nog a bit early are we?




Early?   Actually I'm hitting the cough syrup laced with Hydrocodone the doc gave to me.  I haven't felt this good since the days immediately following my shoulder operation!  How's Violetta feeling?  I feel like a heel for not asking sooner.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 24, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Early? Actually I'm hitting the cough syrup laced with Hydrocodone the doc gave to me. I haven't felt this good since the days immediately following my shoulder operation! How's Violetta feeling? I feel like a heel for not asking sooner.


 
How abouts sharing pal :beer:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 24, 2007)

andyzee said:


> How abouts sharing pal :beer:



I'll throw some in the flask for the next time we ski!


----------



## andyzee (Dec 24, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> I'll throw some in the flask for the next time we ski!


 
Deal :beer:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 24, 2007)

Yup those are Tyrolia Demo's. Don't know the exact model, but basically all demo bindings are adjustable toe and heel.

When you get them in PM me with any questions you got and I will try and help you.  Fully certified Tyrolia tech here.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Hawk...I'll take you up on that offer.  I tune my skis, but am skittish on bindings.  It will be a good start to learning.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 24, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Thanks Hawk...I'll take you up on that offer.  I tune my skis, but am skittish on bindings.  It will be a good start to learning.



They wont need a remount since they are demo bindings, should be a real easy adjustment, because of this.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 24, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> They wont need a remount since they are demo bindings, should be a real easy adjustment, because of this.



I was unaware that most demo bindings would adjust fore and aft as well.  Since I won't be hitting the park in these bad boys, I was worried that they would be mounted too far forward.  It's good to know I can adjust this.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 25, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> I was unaware that most demo bindings would adjust fore and aft as well.  Since I won't be hitting the park in these bad boys, I was worried that they would be mounted too far forward.  It's good to know I can adjust this.



Yup, they can be.  Plus since that is not really a park ski they shouldn't have mounted the demo plate too far forward (doesn't mean they didn't though)

I would set them at mid sole or +1 or +2 at the most, for your use.


----------

